# Daten aus 2 MySQL-Tabellen auslesen



## supercat1510 (24. Mai 2003)

Ich habe zwei MySQL-Tabellen, aus denen ich Daten auslesen möchte.

Per Link übergebe ich der Seite auf dem die Daten stehen sollen eine Variable.

Ich verwende 2x den selben Code für das Auslesen der Einträge, bzw. das Auslesen der Kategorie, dennoch zeigt er mir beim Auslesen der Kategorie immer einen Fehler an, bei den Einträgen jedoch nicht.



```
index.php?id=1&id2=1
```


```
require("confic.php");

$sql2="SELECT `$tabellekat`.`KAT_NAME` WHERE (`$tabellekat`.`KAT_ID` $id2)";

mysql_select_db("datenbank", $link);
$result2=mysql_query($sql2,$link);
for($i=0;$i<mysql_num_rows($result2);$i++){
$ergebnis2[$i]=mysql_fetch_array($result2);
}
for($i=0;$i<count($ergebnis2);$i++){
echo "<h2>".$ergebnis2[$i][KAT_NAME]."</h2>";
}

$sql="SELECT * FROM $tabelleeintrag  WHERE KAT1_ID=$id ORDER BY EINTRAG_NAME ASC";

mysql_select_db("datenbank", $link);
$result=mysql_query($sql,$link);
for($i=0;$i<mysql_num_rows($result);$i++){
$ergebnis[$i]=mysql_fetch_array($result);
}

for($i=0;$i<count($ergebnis);$i++){
echo"<table border=1><tr><td><a href=\"".$ergebnis[$i][EINTRAG_ADDY]."\" target=\"_blank\">".$ergebnis[$i][EINTRAG_NAME]."</a></td><td>".$ergebnis[$i][USER1_ID]." ".$ergebnis[$i][KAT1_ID]."</td></tr><tr><td colspan=2>".$ergebnis[$i][EINTRAG_TEXT]."</td></tr></table><br>\n";
}
```


----------

